# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  serveur IIS 10 windows server 2016

## bza88

salut. je suis confronte a une situation bizarre. j'ai mon site web qui est dploy sur IIS et dmarr. il y a de cela quelques heure, il fonctionnait parfaitement. j'aimerai comprendre pourquoi il m'affiche maintenant une erreur 404 comme le verrez sur le fichier joint. SVP,aidez moi a rsoudre ce problme
.

----------

